# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Lucid Realization Meditation

## MasterMind

I just meditated and something very interesting happened. 

I have always had trouble with the fact that I fall asleep during my meditation sessions. Or well nod off and wake back up.
But now I couldn't be more grateful. 

I sat down and meditated with my eyes open, and then every now and then I closed my eyes and allowed myself to hover on the consciousness and unconsciousness treshold. I didn't dream vividly but I was imagining and thinking things that did not made sense like "Oh that polarbear shouldn't be running" and then I suddenly realized that I had lost consciousness and woke back up and resumed my meditation. 

This went on and on until I reached a state of complete bliss and a very clear alertness and focus. 

But I was just thinking. Wasn't I practising the very key component of lucidity? The realization of becoming aware that I had lost awareness.

I actually used this as a mantra and had two lucid dreams two mornings in a row and what I did was that instead of focusing on becoming lucid, I was focusing on remembering the fact that I will lose awareness. Sounds odd perhaps, but that little change did alot.

In bed I can't do this meditation exercise, because I simply can't find a posture that achieves the same result as in sitting in a chair meditating.

But just for fun I think I am going to go to sleep in a chair one night and fully sit in this meditative state for as long as possible, just to see what happens. Because in contrast to laying in bed WILDing (which is uncomfortable), meditation is actually the most peaceful activity there is.

So for all people who meditate and have trouble by falling asleep, don't judge yourself just resume meditation and see if you also will have these weird non-rem dream lucidity realizations. And for those of you who don't fall asleep unconsciously, just enjoy the meditation.  :smiley: 

Peace!  ::meditate::

----------


## MasterMind

OK now this is cool. I just had another lucid dream, almost at will. I think I am on to something now!!!

I will describe it in my dream journal. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mast...nscious-70602/

Here are the key words: Let the dream generate itself but at your will!

Three lucid dreams in one week, not fully random, not fully at will, but something in between.

----------


## MasterMind

Bump. Sleep-Meditation Lucidity - Door Teleportation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Tonight I did the lucid realization meditation in my bed! And later in my sleep I had a lucid realization and the longest dream in quite a while.

This is starting to become ridiculously simple!

----------


## Forg

Please, keep posting your results here, I am very interested in the results and your experiences with this. Do you practise this before sleep, at day or after a WBTB? I've done something similar sometimes after a WBTB, I didn't experience the bliss, but the surfing between consciousness and unconsciousness has actually made me lucid sometimes, only now after this post I realize that is may be indeed a good way/technique for inducing lucid dreams. I'll try this surfing between these two mental states more soon after WBTB, I'll post my findings with it.

----------


## Sensei

I love this




> The realization of becoming aware that I had lost awareness.



It makes me happy!  :tongue2:  

When doing lots of WBTBs in late morning I always have this idea_ OK stop next time and realize you lost consciousness_. because a lot of time I will "WILD phase" into a dream with no lost moments, full transition, but I won't think "this is a dream" or anything because I get caught up in the moment so much. I then slow myself down and the next time it happens I usually catch myself about 5 seconds after a dream has started. It forms, I take off doing whatever the dream wants me to, but then my memory kicks in and I stop and slow down. I still remember the first time that this happened, I stopped in the middle of forming battle plans with a couple of people in my group and I was like... _I just watched a dream form 2 seconds ago and was repeating "I'm dreaming" how did I forget that in 2 seconds?!_ lol. 

I rarely fall asleep during meditation, but I usually have more trouble falling asleep rather than staying awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

try and closing your eyes 2/3 of the way, and then slightly crossing them and looking slightly up

----------


## MasterMind

> Please, keep posting your results here, I am very interested in the results and your experiences with this. Do you practise this before sleep, at day or after a WBTB? I've done something similar sometimes after a WBTB, I didn't experience the bliss, but the surfing between consciousness and unconsciousness has actually made me lucid sometimes, only now after this post I realize that is may be indeed a good way/technique for inducing lucid dreams. I'll try this surfing between these two mental states more soon after WBTB, I'll post my findings with it.



I promise to keep you updated!  :wink2:  I have read several books on self-development in different topics and something that so often is brought up is meditation.
There are so many different benefits to practising it, one is that you reduce cortisol which reduce stress which in turn makes it easier for you to have dopamine released and this in turn makes it possible for you to have more activation in the frontal lobe (your prefrontal cortex) which is crucial to think clearly and in this case, probably very important for lucidity to occur. I recommend watching Friederike Fabritius seminar on neuro-science on Youtube or Shawn Achor's TEDtalk on Positive psychology. In short what they said was that we perform best when we are positive. You can read my notes on my collected data on the topic here:

I use this to live my daily life and nightly life with the best working brain as possible: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...UVYX1E2ZHJjV1k

And all this emphasis on meditation have made me totally surrender to it, so I do 20 min of meditation in the morning to get a good start of the day and I meditate myself to sleep to get a good end of the day and start of the night.  :smiley:  I have an alarm to wake me up 5 hours after sleep just to increase my chances slightly, but upon awakening I just turn it off and go to sleep shortly after. I live with the notion that happiness isn't a result, it's a state of mind.

Our modern society has just tricked us to believe that we would find it externally, when it's true origin is found within, internally.





> I love this
> 
> 
> It makes me happy!  
> 
> When doing lots of WBTBs in late morning I always have this idea_ OK stop next time and realize you lost consciousness_. because a lot of time I will "WILD phase" into a dream with no lost moments, full transition, but I won't think "this is a dream" or anything because I get caught up in the moment so much. I then slow myself down and the next time it happens I usually catch myself about 5 seconds after a dream has started. It forms, I take off doing whatever the dream wants me to, but then my memory kicks in and I stop and slow down. I still remember the first time that this happened, I stopped in the middle of forming battle plans with a couple of people in my group and I was like... _I just watched a dream form 2 seconds ago and was repeating "I'm dreaming" how did I forget that in 2 seconds?!_ lol. 
> 
> I rarely fall asleep during meditation, but I usually have more trouble falling asleep rather than staying awake.



Haha! It makes me happy that you are happy.  ::D:  Yea it makes more sense to be aware of the fact that you have lost awareness than that it is a dream, because just like Cob said in Inception "we are never aware of the start of a dream", but to have the goal to be aware that we have lost awareness is actually a sign of high awareness because we then remember our other sleeping self's intentions. 

And the "falling asleep" during meditation, doesn't have to be to literally fall asleep. It can just be to get lost in a thought, forget your anchor or in other words, lose awareness of the fact that you are meditating! And I promise you that you do that often, otherwise you are a master of meditation. So an example of what it could look like to lose awareness during meditation could be like this: "Breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out, hmm ok this is going pretty well what if I could use this breathing during other situations in my life as well? Like when I, oh wait a minute I am meditating. BACK TO THE BREATH! breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out...." But my point was more like, IF you fall asleep and view it as a problem (because I did) this hovering on unconscious weirdness can be a meditation in itself, but you use the reality and breath as your anchor as in: "Breathe in, breathe out... Zzzzzzzzzzz Yoga matts are not supposed to feel like grass in the summer wait what the? Oh I feel asleep! Breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out."

So if you fall asleep or not is just a part of the process, the real value is in the realization that you have lost awareness, the aha moment, the lucid realization.

If you don't fall asleep (as in the first example) you'll eventually WILD.
But if you do fall asleep (as in the last example) you'll eventually DILD.

I guess you already knew all this, but it doesn't hurt to get super specific for the other people interested.  :smiley: 





> try and closing your eyes 2/3 of the way, and then slightly crossing them and looking slightly up



I will try that alteration, I have a vague memory of actually looking at the back of my eyelids the night that I did this meditation. 

Sweet dreams!

----------


## Redrivertears

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

I recently, during a meditation session, felt my body going to sleep and a little later started getting hypnagogics, which for me is a clear sign I'm right at the edge of waking and dreaming. I figured there must be something I can do with this, but wasn't sure how to yet. You've definately given me some good ideas. I look forward to reading more as you develop your ideas further!

-Redrivertears-

----------


## MasterMind

I am just going to put this here as motivation:

If you feel uncomfortable meditating while falling asleep in a comfy bed. Don't complain, just watch this guy and try again!

----------


## werty52

Man that video was incredible, thanks for sharing! It's solid motivation for a newbie meditator like myself  ::lol::

----------


## Patience108

Cold showers - here I come!  :Bliss:

----------


## MasterMind

I am glad that you guys liked it, learn from it and implement it in your life and some amazing things can happen (not just lucid dreaming)

Today I am home alone, with no disturbances. So I am going to attempt to do what I have thought to be impossible (for me) before.

And that is to meditate for 2 hours straight. Yesterday I was out in a club with a friend and was in a very low mood and was not interested in being social AT ALL.

But then my friend told me "Dude just be congruent". And what that means is that you instead of pretending to be someone that you are not by trying to look cool and confident when walking up to someone, you just fully accept your own mood and state and communicate from that space. Completely being the you that you are at that moment, not wishing the moment to be something else, just accepting it as it is. Or rather accepting your current self as it is.

And let's get a little punny and say that I got my share of cold-therapy yesterday (because walking up to strangers and talking is called cold-approach).

And man it was so liberating. Just like being in the cold and not resisting what is, I was in an uncomfortable social situation not resisting what is.
Over time I gained social momentum and just like I in meditation at one point just reach a state of presence and complete bliss, this night I did the same but socially.

At the end of the night I walked up to a random girl and just said "Hey!" reached out my hand and started dancing. She went from bored, to surprised, to blown away with eyes saying "Omg you are so amazing". My friend was so impressed that he asked me what I had done, and he is really good at socialising (especially with women) so it was nice to see what potential that I have in me when I am just in non-resistance.

Here is a video of the most inspiring guy on the internet, where he discusses this topc:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGc3YFY0mM

So remember the power of the non-resistance mindset. "What you resist persist", "Let go!".

Practise this and party hard! This how to use Flow and Meditation for meeting a girl in a night club (Sober!)

So to translate how to do this for normal meditation: (Just to bang in the right mindset even more)

Start with low expectations but at the same time be aware that if you stay in the process it will reward you. Then just start taking action in meditation that would be to focus on the breath (simple), you can either do the Ice man version and breathe in deeply and consciously or you can just observe the natural breath, or just experiment. The important thing is just that you focus on the breath, so don't overanalyse it.

Then just keep doing it and when you start to feel resistance like itching, distracting thoughts, falling asleep etc. No matter what happens just ACCEPT it.

Observe it, be amused by it, and just continue to take action! Trust that as long as you stay in the process of action you are moving forward and then just enjoy the ride!  :wink2: 

I am not saying this is easy... But it's a direction that I want to move towards in my life. So now I am going to attempt to really push the limit of my mind by practising this mindset through a long session of meditation. 

Bye for now  ::meditate::

----------


## dankbuddha

Thanks for sharing the video, it was amazing. Also bumping this so others can see this thread. I think you're onto something important for me, the practice you're using to get lucid. Becoming aware of losing awareness. I always have these too, like when i'm in the bus meditating i'll lose awareness and start daydreaming about really random things and catch myself losing awareness. Btw just from watching that video i've decided to quit smoking lol, fuck that shit. 

Lucid dreaming and dreams in general is something really important to me and i want to be able to lucid dream every day but i just don't have the motivation to be aware all the time/do reality checks and write in my dream journal. Sometimes i get a motivation boost from reading success stories but that usually just lasts one day. The main reason why i think i have no motivation for it is time. I feel like with school and work i got no time to focus on lucid dreaming and i don't know how to make a balance.

----------


## MasterMind

> Thanks for sharing the video, it was amazing. Also bumping this so others can see this thread. I think you're onto something important for me, the practice you're using to get lucid. Becoming aware of losing awareness. I always have these too, like when i'm in the bus meditating i'll lose awareness and start daydreaming about really random things and catch myself losing awareness. Btw just from watching that video i've decided to quit smoking lol, fuck that shit. 
> 
> Lucid dreaming and dreams in general is something really important to me and i want to be able to lucid dream every day but i just don't have the motivation to be aware all the time/do reality checks and write in my dream journal. Sometimes i get a motivation boost from reading success stories but that usually just lasts one day. The main reason why i think i have no motivation for it is time. I feel like with school and work i got no time to focus on lucid dreaming and i don't know how to make a balance.



Glad you liked it dankbuddha!  :smiley:  

Yea I used to dabble alot in my practise as well. Reality checks was awkward and time consuming, dream journaling drained will power and was also time consuming, method based approaches was ego based, and result based and was frustrating. In my dream journal description you can read how I incorporate this into my practise anyway but without making it feel like a chore.

When I realized that awareness of the now didn't only erased the malfunctions of the mind but also enhanced the functions of the mind, I was hooked! 

It helped me in all areas of life not just lucid dreaming, so it made me understand that I had only been focusing on the symptoms and not looked at the root cause of the problem.
Awareness and true presence is something that you have as a kid, and because of that everything is funny and you learn super quickly, because you have no ego preventing you from taking risks.
But then we become "responsible" adults and we have gender roles, personalities, expectations and well hormones and lots of things affecting our state of consciousness.

We form an ego and we believe that THAT thing is us. And instead of looking at things as they ARE, we look at interpretations and analyse the meaning of everything with our ego as a lense...

Catching yourself losing awareness is really important because when you have lost the awareness you are no longer operating from your true self, you are basically just a leaf in the wind controled by societal influences, expectations from your peer group, your genes desires,  your biololgy's desire, your limbic system of the brain's desire for instant gratification and an INFINITE amount of other things. 

When you meditate and become totally free from your cluster of self-image, you feel complete freedom.

In this state your mind is free and you basically had your own therapy session, no need to repress things, just let it go. 

And now your brain doesn't need to work throuh all this in your sleep, so your dreams will not be chaotic, necessary unaware experiences, you'll just notice the randomness.

Also the parts of the brain that activates during lucid dreams are naturally more active after meditating.

And by the way can you guess the one activity that has been shown to help people with their addictions most effectively?

It's meditation  ::meditate::  The problem with the term "meditation" is that most people associate that with something spiritual and if their ego's aren't open for that then they will most likely not take the time to try it. However, meditation is simply a practise in concentration and focus, and this has a positive impact on your brain, AND success in life. Since most people are unaware and unfocused they quickly notice the change when they are. The scary thing is that focus and awareness is our default state, but our society promotes unconsciousness, simply because most people don't want to think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__JnlfIkjx0

Peace!

----------


## MasterMind

Ok just woke up from a night of super long vivid dreams again. Lots of dream control, wasn't lucid though. But I woke up amazed after just 4 hours of sleep with dreams upon dreams upon dreams. Not to brag, just to report the pattern that I have seen. I take no personal credit it's not an ability it's just the power of meditation. For a few days now I have dabbled with my meditation which resulted in low dream recall, but yesterday I didn't dabble I surrendered to the right action, and the result was vividness of dreams that shocked me!

But since writing everything down take so much time, today I am going to risk forgeting everything just to test something out.

I have written down notes of the whole night, but I am going to wait with writing the full dream down to see if I still can remember it later in the day when I got time.

But my action to elevate my consciousness yesterday was:

- Meditate 20 min in the morning
- No PMO
- Meditate 20 min in bed before going to sleep. 
(I also set an alarm to wake me up 03:00 but I woke up before it rang around 02:47)
After each vivid dream I woke up with the same tone of ringing noise in my ears.

I actually nodded off and woke back up during my last meditation session and then just felt an urge to end it go to sleep and this time I didn't resist it, I just changed posture and fell asleep.  :smiley: 

Peace!

Edit: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mast...eriment-70919/

----------


## MasterMind

A "technique" or rather attitude towards meditation that might make a big change in time perception:

Have fun by enjoying the act of observing the mind! 

The Mental Movie Exeperience - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Spyguy

Great thread MasterMind!
I haven't read every single post yet, but this is exactly the reason that I've come back to DreamViews after a long while. I got into sports and had this really important match lately. When the stress started to kick in, I remembered the topic of meditation and it allowed me to calm my head down A LOT, both before and during the race. After practicing meditation a little more, it feels like the pieces of the puzzle of lucidity are really falling together (which is a puzzle I haven't worked on in quite a while  :tongue2: ). I'm going to experiment using the meditative state for WILD and DEILD purposes, I'll keep you posted!

----------


## MasterMind

> Great thread MasterMind!
> I haven't read every single post yet, but this is exactly the reason that I've come back to DreamViews after a long while. I got into sports and had this really important match lately. When the stress started to kick in, I remembered the topic of meditation and it allowed me to calm my head down A LOT, both before and during the race. After practicing meditation a little more, it feels like the pieces of the puzzle of lucidity are really falling together (which is a puzzle I haven't worked on in quite a while ). I'm going to experiment using the meditative state for WILD and DEILD purposes, I'll keep you posted!



I am glad that you found your way to meditation. Yea I have read lots of books about creativity, athletic performance, intelligence, flow, happiness, lucidity and how to improve and grow in general and I realized that our language is actually making things seem more complex and separate than it actually is, in reality it's just different perspectives and descriptions of the same thing which is the state of mind that you attain. Meditation changed my life, I look forward to hear about what it does for you.  :smiley:  

I actually made a motivational video about meditation today, check it out -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Sr5KId3-0U

Peace!

----------


## MasterMind

I hope you all had a great Christmas! Here is my gift to you! A way that I have started with now which both "pumps" or "chargers" awareness and at the same time focuses and relaxes the mind. 

I started this thread by explaining how we could notice when we had fell asleep unconsciously and then open our eyes and realize that we had been dreaming. This was very interesting and relevant for lucid dreamers because we could practise the feeling of realizing that something wasn't real but also that we could DREAM during the day and this had the added bonus of adding more presence, well-being and awareness to life etc. And according to the objective result that quickly followed, also increase our amount of lucid dreams.

Howver, now I have found a way to do this with eyes CLOSED through the WHOLE PROCESS! Which means what exactly? 

Well:

1. I can dream during the day
2. I can practise becoming aware of my dreams and what the difference between awake and dreaming with eyes closed feels like.
3. It's an amazing WILD method!
4. I can do it in my bed!
5. This is the very act of sleeping consciously!

And much more! Ok let's explain what I have changed.

I just read a book called "Meditation for lucid dreaming" by Jamie Alexander and in the book he described a way of meditaitng that was to just have your attention on the dark canvas behind your eyelids. Not visualize but actually look with your eyes into the darkness. But what happened for me was that I fell asleep and I started having a dream of me driving a car or the strange thoughts or less vivid day dreams that I have described before that I now believe happens when I become aware of my unconscious mind, but for simplicity let's call it dreaming. But then I wake up and look at the back of my eyelids again and realize that I had "lost my focus" and when I look back at my eyelids again I see that it have changed, small things have happened like for example I see a small flash of light fireworks or small lines moving. Not much of a change but the deeper I go the more things happen. 

The goal of the meditation method described in his book was to reach a point where you actually see shapes and colors in a state of hypnagogia and where you can play around with the creations of your mind like clay and eventually enter it with an effortless dream transition. He calls it getting pulled into the dream, and I have experienced this with DEILD before, for me it's usually a feeling of having more "vivid thoughts" and that suddenly I am just there.

So get excited! Because I am going to start exploring this simple way of relaxing with lucid realizations with CLOSED EYES further and see what more that I can discover.

_We look forward to our Christmas presents, but we often forget that our biggest gift is the present._ 

Until next time!  ::content::

----------


## Ommo

> I sat down and meditated with my eyes open, and then every now and then I closed my eyes and allowed myself to hover on the consciousness and unconsciousness treshold. I didn't dream vividly but I was imagining and thinking things that did not made sense like "Oh that polarbear shouldn't be running" and then I suddenly realized that I had lost consciousness and woke back up and resumed my meditation. 
> 
> This went on and on until I reached a state of complete bliss and a very clear alertness and focus. 
> 
> But I was just thinking. Wasn't I practising the very key component of lucidity? The realization of becoming aware that I had lost awareness.



After starting meditating daily (like hours per day I mean) few years ago, I have had constant states of bliss, clear alertness and focus when losing my consciousness when falling asleep and waking up. I happen to found myself on clear light and bliss on the moment I was supposed to fall asleep or I can observe myself falling asleep. On mornings I can get and stay on those kind of blisses or "jhanas" like 2-8 times a row. 

The morning blisses are accompanied by wilds. I wake, open my eyes and then the room will instantly transform into a dreamscape. Then I know I'm dreaming but I still get drawn into the blissful state very fast. For example the morning before I woke up from the blissful state and instantly got back into sleep. The room I was in was now the dreamscape, in the dream I was half standing and looked at my hands and the drawing table. I knew the hands where not real, because my real hands were by my side where I was sleeping (I didn't see that but knew it). Then I realized the hands were empty (like not real), the table was empty too, everything was really empty, even the sleeping me somewhere else was empty. That realization lead to the awe and bliss and I started to tremble (I don't know if it was in dream or my real body) and after a while woke up. Rinse and repeat.  ::chuckle::  Some mornings this kind of thing can go like half a dozen times.

When dreaming through the night I don't get proper lucid dreams. I might get half a minute of lucidity (able to control things and observe everything with great vividity) but then everything freezes and the blissful state takes over. I can stay in that state for some minutes or sometimes it goes over the top and I wake up.

I call these jhanas, because I have been doing jhanas as my meditation practice. I don't know what are they really. After getting into some jhanas as an adult I instantly remembered doing this kind of states for years as a child (8-10 years old). When I was falling asleep I would start losing the shape of my body and it would go all round and fluffy. Then the body/mind would start rolling. That felt like a rapture. After a while the I as an observer (the "me" like a point-like being) would drop out of the body and see see formless ball rolling away. I would feel deep joy. And then the ball would roll off from the sight (fall from somekind of surface) and I felt satisfaction. At that point I would always try to stop the process and not fell into sleep. So it would start again.  :Big laugh: 

So, any ideas what else to do? I mean the bliss is nice, but it seems to go well over top so often. Any hints on how to calm down with the focus and other key components of lucidity? I'm just dead curious on all the aspects of consciousness and would love to explore everything? Anyone with similar experiences?

----------


## MasterMind

> When I was falling asleep I would start losing the shape of my body and it would go all round and fluffy. Then the body/mind would start rolling. That felt like a rapture. After a while the I as an observer (the "me" like a point-like being) would drop out of the body and see see formless ball rolling away. I would feel deep joy. And then the ball would roll off from the sight (fall from somekind of surface) and I felt satisfaction. At that point I would always try to stop the process and not fell into sleep. So it would start again. 
> 
> So, any ideas what else to do? I mean the bliss is nice, but it seems to go well over top so often. Any hints on how to calm down with the focus and other key components of lucidity? I'm just dead curious on all the aspects of consciousness and would love to explore everything? Anyone with similar experiences?



Very interesting observation, I know a handful of people who have had the same. My suggestion to you would be to not judge the process, just focus on staying in the process. Do not think - Damn it I failed, think - This is where the fun begins... 

Stay in the process and trust the process.

----------


## MasterMind

20:00-20:40 

I just have to log this! It's a breakthrough because of one particular factor from my meditation session just now.

I meditated for 40 MINUTES, but it felt like 5!

I did fell asleep yes, but not (fully) unconsciously! It's difficult to describe but I experienced more conscious sleep than usual.

I started out by focusing on just the breath, then I changed to use my vision and have my eyes open and eyes closed and then I focused on have my lucid realizations from day dreams and then I focused switching between the back of my eyelids and observing what my mind's eye was seeing and then it was just silent and suddenly I heard my meditation alarm. But I wasn't startled like in the way I become in the morning. It was just like if I close my eyes right now for a few seconds and then get a text, I don't jump, I just hear it.

Now I am like: If I could do this for 40 minutes without feeling time passing, what if I don't use a timer, what would happen?
Can I sleep consciously for a whole night? 

This year is going to become amazing, I can feel it!  ::D: 

Happy New Year everyone!  ::content::

----------


## itsok

Hi MM, we've already talked back in 2012 :smiley: 
i just find this topic, it's cool, and i released i was started doing this a couple days ago(meditation)

But only when i get to bed the first time that day for the sleeping.I used the breathing tech, and completly forgot and relaxed my body.I also did the counting every inhale and with the same time i visualized the actual number with my brain-eyes.

Why i am happy, coz when im about at 100-120 with the counting start to loosing counciousness(sry if its incorrect) and suddenly im release this, and start again with the last number i can remember with the breathing.
Usually it happens 3-4 times that i catch myself forget to concentrate on the breathing, when im already in this deep mind state, with forgetting the body completely.So i think this can be hopeful!
But about the 5th time when my mind started to wondering, i cant already recognize, but i think thats ok.
I'll keep practicing this meditation daytime also.

i watched this last night ,its very good, if u guys have 16 mins check this out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grlnGklIgMk

i also loved in the early 2010 the ssild tech, it was always did something with me.Sometimes just waking up with massive body sensations after falling asleep, or just couses extremely vivid, long, much detailed dreams, with unbeliveable recall, but i will stick with the meditations these weeks, The more, the better.
Hope it gives me spontan dilds.

I never was good at dilds, my best results was i started wondering in the regular dream, stopped and thinking why am i feel so wierd the moment, and scene.

----------


## MasterMind

Long time no see  :smiley:  Welcome back! Interesting thoughts and nice video. Let me tell you why meditation motivates me so much.

I basically view everything that I do as a process. Instead of focusing on some result, I focus on my state of mind and how that affects my ability. For example if we go to the gym and start with the heavy weights at once, we will fail because our body is not warmed up and we might even hurt ourselves both physically (which means that we have to recover for a long time) but also our fragile ego might become so frustrated that we quit. It's the same for going deeper into our mind's consciously. If we attempt to just get lucid at once, we will fail because our mind is not warmed up and we might even hurt ourselves mentally and our egos.

With process orientation however, we train ourselves to accept the moment as it is and whatever that happens as long as we stay in the process and instead of constantly focusing on getting result, we focus on warming up. I started this thread to reinforce the idea that if I fall asleep during my conscious sleep practise/ meditation it doesn't matter, I can just reattain consciousness and continue. Where as a frustrated, impatient beginner would freak out and say "NO I failed!" a present, patient, experienced practioner say "Ok I feel different from before so it sure did something, let's continue and go deeper."

I used to fall asleep during my meditation and think "Why do I always fall asleep?!! This SUCKS!" and then stop.. Now I accept it, continue the practise and go deeper into the practise.

This idea of process-orientation and observing rather than judging is something that I use in many areas of my life both in a micro-perspective (the practise right now) and the macro-perspective (the practise for life).  ::meditate:: 

"Failure" is the best lesson to learn from, but most people freak out when they fail. But imagine your life if you didn't fear failure, but rejoiced it, what is left to stop you? 

This is only one of the few things that meditation will teach you. 

Peace!

----------


## itsok

I was just wondering, does it matter if u lets say focusing your breathing in waking life, and u start doing your things(working, reading,eating, playin vido games) and u forgot to concentrate on your breath. And when u realize u forgot it ,and this realization something like when you meditate ?(of course u are not in a realaxed trance when u do this in waking life,only when u meditate)
The activitie would be the dreamwhat diistracted u.
i wont stop meditating but u can do this tech more, lengthened the practise of realization.Or is it only a memory test? ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> I was just wondering, does it matter if u lets say focusing your breathing in waking life, and u start doing your things(working, reading,eating, playin vido games) and u forgot to concentrate on your breath. And when u realize u forgot it ,and this realization something like when you meditate ?(of course u are not in a realaxed trance when u do this in waking life,only when u meditate)
> The activitie would be the dreamwhat diistracted u.
> i wont stop meditating but u can do this tech more, lengthened the practise of realization.Or is it only a memory test?



I do use my breathing as an anchor for presence and relaxing when I am out and about. Although the lucid realization should rather be viewed as the moment you realize that you haven't been focused, but ideally you should always strive towards staying in consciousness and not have to experience the lucid realization because you are always lucid. So instead of viewing it as a memory test view it as a conscious striving lifestyle.  :wink2: 

When you see objective results and your life change the presence and consciousness brings to your mood and life in general, you are going to want to exist in that state more often.

We are always falling back to our default mood of thoughts and emotions, so make sure that it's a state of mind that you enjoy. Just like an usually angry person easily can get angry, an usually present person easily can get present.

I know this because I used to be very anxious and used to overthink the small things, now when I am usually more present I am more like a laughing buddha and smile to the small things, very easily in a happy mood.  ::content:: 

And when you are happy and not distracted by thoughts and emotions, there can finally be awareness.

Peace!  ::meditate::

----------


## Spyguy

Have to admit that I didn't put much effort into this lately, so today will be a fresh start! I get quite a lot of sleep nowadays, so I mainly experiment by waking myself up after 5 or 6 hours of sleep (using an alarm clock) and then meditating. I usually fall asleep while meditating, but I've often found in hindsight that I was already seeing things in the meditative state before I lost conciousness. So the results are definitely there! I've had some semi-lucid dreams after falling asleep meditating, one of which left me feeling really great for the entire day. 

In this dream, I was in a mall, running away from a group of people chasing me with knifes and baseball bats. I had just gotten rid of them when I realised 'Hey wait, this is my own dream, so there is nothing they can do to me, they're just a part of me. But they want to scare me for some reason, so I'd better go talk to them.' So I turned around, saw them in the distance, then walked up to them to have a little chat and grab a drink elsewhere in the mall. Before we got to speak, they smiled and fistbumped me before vanishing in thin air. That's when I woke up, feeling completely refreshed and ready for the day. It was awesome!

This is in line with what meditation generally feels like for me: it empties my mind from all the chatter and it feels like all the pieces of the puzzle internally fall together. 

I also love what you wrote on being-process oriented, I can't agree more! To use sports as an example: if you are only comparing yourself to what others are doing, you'll be feeling bad all the time. Except for 1 person in 7 billion, there will always be someone 'better'. If you, on the other hand, just focus on getting better each and every time, you'll see a lot of development and keep feeling good about what you do while getting stronger/faster/... every week. Eventually you'll come to realise that, while you were only defeating yourself each time, you've also gotten better than a big part of your competition. 

Please do keep posting your progress, it makes for an interesting read!

----------


## MasterMind

It takes both will power and discipline to cultivate both will power and discipline...  :smiley: 

Nice! Imagine that feeling right after waking up refreshed, that state of mind was something I wanted to learn to exist in on a constant or regular basis. It's what got me into meditaition!

And yes, process-orientation also freed me, because when you just observe and no longer judge the process, all that is left is the enjoyment of the process.

I am glad to see that my walls of text and limitless ehum expression brings you joy. xD But don't your worry, I'll never stop expressing, that just sounds depressing.  

Sweet dream and sweet life!  ::content::

----------


## Ommo

I have now been meditating for a 30-45 minutes on bed every night and morning when going to sleep and waking up. Dreams have become much more vivid and the shiny blissful state is a regular guest, but there's not been any more lucid dreams than usually. Very interesting still and I love watching my own sleepiness and hypnagogics while meditating. 

I have been doing several reality tests for over a year now, but only once have my dream turned to lucid because of that (it was reading a text in a dream). The most usual method of realization is that walk in a dream, the walking gets slow, I watch down to my feet and then instantly realize this is a dream. After that when I raise my gaze back up, everything has turned into hyperreal. This must have something to do with walking meditation. I do it regularly, not daily but weekly, and naturally I will also do a lot of walking meditation on those long vipassana-retreats.

----------


## MasterMind

Glad to see that so many more are starting to realize the infinite creational power in nothing. 
Remember that everything you now see once came to existence from a point of nothing.

Here are some motivating facts that can help you stay on track with meditation.

I managed to get my depressed neighbor to start meditating, just 1 min a day. Now she can't stop asking when our next meditation session is going to be, and now she does around 8 min a day! And the change in her behavior has been amazing to witness. She even helped my over-active mind to calm down, if you give, you shall also receive. I told her "Ok today you could do this exercise, that is good because.." and she was like "No, no today I would just like to sit and just do nothing."

And then it hit me. 

That's what it ALWAYS has been about, it's just that my mind is so addicted to analyzing, so even if it's not harmful it's still a distraction.

And since most people are so busy constantly doing something, doing nothing ironically enough require instructions such as: 
Let go of your thoughts, relax, don't judge yourself, just observe what you feel, until you can just be.

And this "lucid realization" has made a huge impact on my lucid dreaming practice. No more need to think about what kind of technique or method one should be doing. Basically doing nothing and then go to sleep and experience awareness. As close to a natural as one can get! This is even reflected in other areas of life such as establishing a work-ethic or even just being an attractive man. Most men are so busy always trying to get something or do something to make people accept them, but if you just allow yourself to be and give a carefree, positive or even sexual energy you barely have to do anything except going out and meeting people. 

Leonardo Da Vinci once said, "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication". 

So sit and do the simple act of doing nothing 20 min a day, and you'll soon discover your infinite potential in doing EVERYTHING! 

Peace!  ::meditate::

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Posting for easy location in future.

Looks like you're on to something, and may explain why I kept seeing HI last night while meditating in bed. Mind you, I was using mantras like: "I will remember my dreams" and "I will remember who I am when I dream". Only real problem I had with sleeping after was that I kept getting microwakes and seemed to be floating in a void with no physical form, it was super disorienting but peaceful even though the only thoughts I could consciously muster were "I realy should try and RC now, I am sure I am dreaming". I think it was beyond that though, who knows.

----------


## MasterMind

Meditation is the sh*t!

Intuitive Sexual Awareness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------

